# Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy 2018



## Sonne_Wolken (11. November 2017)

Es ist wieder so weit. Die Anmeldung zur WWBT 2018 hat geöffnet. Informationen und Anmeldung gibt es hier: http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de

Für mich wird es die dritte WWBT. Obwohl ich mir jedes Jahr wieder schwöre das ich keinen Bock mehr auf Kälte, Schnee  und Matsch habe, habe ich mich natürlich wieder angemeldet.  Aber wahrscheinlich schimpfe ich dann bei den schwierigen Passagen wieder wie ein Rohrspatz und schwöre mir: nie wieder.


----------



## C-Schicht (11. November 2017)

Sind auch wieder dabei...
Mit guten Freunden fährt man mal ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (29. November 2017)

Wo gibt es bei der WWBT schwierige Passagen?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (29. November 2017)

musiclust schrieb:


> Wo gibt es bei der WWBT schwierige Passagen?



Kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an. Steil bergauf mit viel Matsch ist für mich schon sehr schwierig. Ich komme halt vom Rennrad fahren und fahre nur im Winter Gelände.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Dezember 2017)

Vorgestern kamen die Unterlagen/Startnummer...soll heissen: auch ich bin wieder dabei!!
Für mich wird das frühe aufstehen zu Flüchen führen...aber abends werde ich wieder sehr zufrieden zuhause sein.
Freue mich sehr!!!

ist meine 6. Trophy.....war allerdings noch nie soooo untrainiert wie dieses Mal!!


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. Januar 2018)

Fährt irgendwer von oder über Duisburg und kann mich zu der einen oder anderen Veranstaltung gegen Spritgeld mitnehmen?


----------



## Eddigofast (1. Januar 2018)

Wann ist denn Startzeit in Capelle?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Januar 2018)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Wann ist denn Startzeit in Capelle?



Startzeit ist bei allen 9 Veranstaltungen der WWBT um 10 Uhr.


----------



## musiclust (2. Januar 2018)

Starte immer vor 9 Uhr. Dann ist das ganze stressfreier mit anderen Wald-Feldnutzern.


----------



## DaWipp (4. Januar 2018)

Weiß jemand definitiv wann jetzt die CTF Soest ist? Auf der WWBT Seite steht mal der 11te mal der 18te.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Januar 2018)

musiclust schrieb:


> Starte immer vor 9 Uhr. Dann ist das ganze stressfreier mit anderen Wald-Feldnutzern.



Du bist ganz ganz toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Januar 2018)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand definitiv wann jetzt die CTF Soest ist? Auf der WWBT Seite steht mal der 11te mal der 18te.




Also ich habe den 18.2. notiert....steht doch auch schon lange so auf der Seite !?!?


----------



## n4ppel (5. Januar 2018)

Das sind die richtigen Daten.

7. Januar SC Capelle
14. Januar RSC Werne
21. Januar RC Sprinter Waltrop
28. Januar Kurbel Dortmund
4. Februar RV Witten
11. Februar ASC 09 MTB Dortmund
18. Februar RSV Hansa Soest
25. Februar TuS Neuenrade
4. März PSV Iserlohn

Aber es waren mehrere Fehler auf der Seite enthalten. Per Mail von Norbert erhalten


----------



## Trihsch (5. Januar 2018)

Bin leider Sonntag nicht am "Start".
Liege mit Grippe im Bett

Bis in 9Tagen.

Henry


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Januar 2018)

Dann mal gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Trihsch (7. Januar 2018)

Danke.

Bis nächste Woche Sonntag

Henry


----------



## C-Schicht (7. Januar 2018)

Heute beim SC Capelle
Mit 1027 Bikern an den Start gegangen. Alles Top
Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht....

Bis dann dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2018)

Wer wollte mit Schlammschlacht!  Hatte sellte so viel Dreck am Rad.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Januar 2018)

Mein Bike war heute im Ziel so sauber wie nie.
Normalerweise ist Capelle Schlammschlacht pur...aber heute: Sonne.....*SONNE*!!!!! Sensationell!!

Apropos Sonne (Wolken): Jennifer, ich habe Dich garnicht entdecken können!?!?!?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (8. Januar 2018)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Mein Bike war heute im Ziel so sauber wie nie.
> Normalerweise ist Capelle Schlammschlacht pur...aber heute: Sonne.....*SONNE*!!!!! Sensationell!!
> 
> Apropos Sonne (Wolken): Jennifer, ich habe Dich garnicht entdecken können!?!?!?



Ich bin nicht gestartet.


----------



## Horst68 (8. Januar 2018)

Wir sind dann ja gestern von Werne aus angefahren. Diesmal ohne Teilnehmerautos im Straßengraben auf der Straße von Werne nach Capelle. Zum Glück gab es kein Glatteis. Gegenüber früheren Jahren war auch der Schlamm erträglich. Nur der schäbbige Ostwind störte ein wenig beim Fahren. Ein Teilnehmer wurde von einem Wildschein umgerannt. Zum Glück konnte der Radler weiterfahren. Und das Wildschwein weiterlaufen. Nächsten Sonntag sind wir dann in Werne an der Schüppe. Ein paar schöne Schlammtrails sind dabei. Wenn ich jetzt Teilnehmer wäre, würde ich mir die gönnen.  Im Link Photos der Lokalzeitung:

https://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/Stae...erbike-Trophy-startet-in-Capelle-1243681.html


----------



## Trihsch (13. Januar 2018)

Grippe ausgeschwitzt

Morgen ganz locker Werne radeln.

HenrY


----------



## Trihsch (14. Januar 2018)

Es war richtig schönes WWBT Wetter.
Kalt u. trocken.

Schöne Veranstaltung.

Henry
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## musiclust (15. Januar 2018)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Du bist ganz ganz toll



Was genau soll mir das sagen?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Januar 2018)

Es war gestern perfektes Wetter...nur Schnee fehlte noch zum Glück.
Die in großen Stücken neue Strecke gefiel mir sehr gut, der neue Kontrollpunkt weniger.
Auch hier ( wie letzte Woche in Capelle) gab es bei der 2. Kontrolle quasi nix mehr zu essen. Wo sind die ganzen Weihnachtsleckereien der letzten Jahre???
Und die Brühe schmeckt irgendwie anders als die Jahre zuvor.....

Next week: Kanale grande


----------



## Trihsch (16. Januar 2018)

Moin Grunzi,

wenn du bei der 2. Kontrolle noch was essen möchtest musst du wie musiclust schon um 9:00 Uhr losfahren 

Hier kannst du was lernen

Bis Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am Start

LG
Henry
PS: Schnee gibt es bei uns am Möhnesee


----------



## musiclust (16. Januar 2018)

Die Canale Grande Strecke ist, auf der 56km Strecke, auch geändert. Bekommst dort also auch mal was anderes zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (16. Januar 2018)

Dann ist die 1. Kontrolle allerdings noch nicht aufgebaut.  Bin allerdings in den Lippeweiden eingestiegen und über die Kontrolle zum Start gefahren.


----------



## Trihsch (16. Januar 2018)

Moin musiclust

auf der Kanalautobahn werde ich mein 29 HT richtig Rollen lassen

Ist eine schöne Alternative zum Sauerland wo es nur langsam bergauf oder schnell bergab geht

Henry


----------



## musiclust (16. Januar 2018)

Die Kanalautobahn hebe ich mir für den Schluss auf um entspannt nach Hause zu rollen. Werded als erstes die Halde Tockhausen in angriff nehmen dann ist die schon mal weg.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Januar 2018)

Trihsch schrieb:


> Moin Grunzi,
> 
> wenn du bei der 2. Kontrolle noch was essen möchtest musst du wie musiclust schon um 9:00 Uhr losfahren
> 
> ...


----------



## musiclust (19. Januar 2018)

@Grunzi das hat mit ganz toll nichts zu tun. Eher damit das ein Großteil der Teilnehmer sich nicht benehmen kann. Als kleines Bsp. die Pinkeln Verboten Schilder an der Kontrolle.


----------



## Trihsch (20. Januar 2018)

Schluss mit lustig!

Morgen ist WWBT-Time

Die erste WWTB in 2018 im Schlamm.

Bis morgen um 10:00.


----------



## Bikeman (20. Januar 2018)

Mein 2. WWBT in 2018 hoffentlich wird das Wetter wie in Werne.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Januar 2018)

puh....es war recht mühsam für mich!!!

Wetter war ja OK....Schlamm war zu erwarten...Gegenwind nicht vorhanden.....die Strecke war anscheinend geändert. es gab keine Durchfahrt durch das Schiffshebewerk.

Mir tut elend der Hintern weh.


----------



## Trihsch (21. Januar 2018)

War mehr Radcross als MTB.

Was soll s. 
55km abgerissen 2 Halden u. viel Wasser gesehen.

Henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (21. Januar 2018)

Und viel schmieriger Schlamm, da hat die Raddusche dem Bike sehr gut getan...


----------



## Trihsch (22. Januar 2018)

Schitt am Sonntag keine W BT von Kurbel Dortmund.
Veranstaltung abgesagt. 

Henry


----------



## C-Schicht (22. Januar 2018)

Habe ich auch gehört.
Leider gibt es die Info nur auf Facebook,
Auf der WWBT Seite steht noch nix


----------



## Bikeman (22. Januar 2018)

Auf der Webseite vom Verein steht es. 

http://www.kurbel-dortmund.de/

Also eine eigene Runde (ohne Wald) drehen.


----------



## Bikeman (22. Januar 2018)

Liebe Radsportfreunde,

da „Friederike“ am vergangenen Donnerstag
die Wälder ein wenig durcheinander gebracht hat,
sind wir gezwungen, unsere CTF-Veranstaltung
am 28.01.2018 abzusagen.
Die uns erteilte Genehmigung wurde heute,
22.01.2018, widerrufen. Natürlich hätten wir eine
Alternativstrecke für Euch parat, aber auf Grund
der Kürze der Zeit, ist es den zuständigen Behörden
nicht möglich, eine erneute Genehmigung zu erteilen.
Wir wünschen uns und den nachfolgenden Vereinen,
dass die Wälder schnellstmöglich freigegeben werden
oder Alternativen gefahren werden dürfen.
Wir hoffen auf das kommende Jahr und im September
sind wir, mit unserer RTF „Kurbel Klassiker“, für Euch bereit.

Bis dahin, Euer trauriges Kurbel Dortmund Team.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Januar 2018)

Auf der WWBT Web-Seite steht es nun auch......auf der WWBT App steht nix! Kack-App!!

Schade das es nicht stattfindet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (25. Januar 2018)

Trihsch schrieb:


> Schitt am Sonntag keine W BT von Kurbel Dortmund.
> Veranstaltung abgesagt.
> 
> Henry



Wird für den ein oder anderen Teilnehmer auch besser sein.  Was ich so gelesen habe, auf facebook, fuhren einige Teilnehmer eine andere Strecke als die Ausgeschilderte. Da lese ich von Anstiegen und Abfahrten die man besser schiebt. Von Teilnehmer die am Dattelner Meer vor Erschöpfung vom Rad fallen. Wahnsinn was da abgefordert wird und das im Münsterland.


----------



## Horst68 (25. Januar 2018)

Das ist halt  Volksradfahren. Und das ist doch auch gut so. Wem das zu luschig ist, muss doch nicht kommen. Gibt so viele andere Gebiete und Möglichkeiten. Und das ist dann auch gut so.


----------



## musiclust (25. Januar 2018)

Na ja High End MTB teure Klamotten ob man das Volksradfahrer bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Bikeman (25. Januar 2018)

Jeder wie er mag. Da sind auch sehr alte Bikes am Start und damit meine ich nicht mein Votec...


----------



## Horst68 (25. Januar 2018)

Jedem wie es gefällt. Hauptsache es wird gemeinsam radgefahren. Wenn man in ein gewisses Alter kommt, wird die Form schlechter und die Räder besser. Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Januar 2018)

Bin mal gespannt wie es mit den weiteren Veranstaltungen aussieht....manche Wälder sind gesperrt weil noch sehr viel Geäst in den Baumkronen rumhängt und ggf runterfallen können.


----------



## musiclust (28. Januar 2018)

Südlich der B1 bis zum 18 Feb. gesperrt. Nördlich seit gestern wieder alles frei.


----------



## Bikeman (28. Januar 2018)

Witten wartet noch auf die Erlaubnis... 

http://rvwitten.de/westfalen-winter-bike-trophy-2018


----------



## Bikeman (30. Januar 2018)

Zumindest sieht es für die zwei kleinen Runden schon mal gut aus! Sachen packen! [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted 83484 (31. Januar 2018)

es gibt doch eh "nur" 2 Strecken.....oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (31. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich 3 zwei ausgeschilderte und eine GPS geführte mit 82km die nicht gefahren werden kann, siehe hier: 

http://rvwitten.de/westfalen-winter-bike-trophy-2018


----------



## Addicted2steel (31. Januar 2018)

Gestern auf der Rsv-Witten Homepage:

„
*Hallo WWBT-ler!!*

*Wir können Euch heute mitteilen:*

*Die Veranstaltung findet statt!*

*Wir werden voraussichtlich am Mittwoch die finale Genehmigung erhalten!*

*Wir möchten schon jetzt hier als allererstes den beteiligten Behörden hier ausdrücklich für die gute und unbürokratische Zusammenarbeit danken. *

*Das sind der EN-Kreis und die Städte Witten, Bochum, Dortmund, und der Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz.*

*Allerdings müssen wir an einigen Stellen die Strecken geringfügig ändern, um gesperrte Wälder zu meiden oder durch umgefallene Bäume noch blockierte Wege zu umgehen.*

*Wir waren heute unterwegs und haben selbst noch etliche Stellen freigeschnitten.*

*Ihr werdet aber am Sonntag sehen, dass die Verbote durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben. Teilweise sieht es schon sehr wüst aus.*

*Die anspruchsvolle und auch landschaftlich einmalige 82ger-Runde muss ganz entfallen, da sie überwiegend in Bochumer und Dortmunder Stadtgebiet durch Wald führt.*

*Die GPS-Daten auf GPSIES werden bis Donnerstag noch angepasst und dann freigeschaltet.*

*Zu allem Überfluss gibt es am Start in der benachbarten Halle noch einen Wasserrohrbruch.*

*Wir werden daher maximal zwei Waschplätze installieren können. Um die Situation zu entzerren bitten wir Euch, wenn es irgendwie geht: *

*Legt euch eine Plane in den Kofferraum und wascht Euer Bike zuhause. Das ist sowieso effektiver.*

*UND TROTZ ALLER EUPHORIE:*

*Befahrt die Strecken mit erhöhter Vorsicht. Dieser Hinweis an Euch ist eine der vielen Auflagen, die wir haben. Lasst Euch Zeit, wir bieten landschaftlich auch einiges fürs Auge. *

*Insbesondere nehmt Rücksicht auf Fußgänger. Seid freundlich! Eurer Verhalten auf der Strecke ist maßgeblich für den Fortbestand der WWBT!“*


----------



## Deleted 83484 (31. Januar 2018)

Bikeman schrieb:


> Eigentlich 3 zwei ausgeschilderte und eine GPS geführte mit 82km die nicht gefahren werden kann, siehe hier:
> 
> http://rvwitten.de/westfalen-winter-bike-trophy-2018



Oha.....hatte mich auf die Angaben der WWBT Seite verlassen.....aber die scheint nicht wirklich aktuell gepflegt zu sein


----------



## Bikeman (1. Februar 2018)

Ich schaue immer auch auf die Seiten der Vereine. Da gab es noch mal ein Update wegen Parken und Versorgung usw.


----------



## Horst68 (1. Februar 2018)

Die WWBT Seite wird wegen Krankheit des Admins nicht gepflegt. Auch bei den nächsten Veranstaltungen deswegen immer auf die Vereinsseiten gucken.


----------



## Bikeman (4. Februar 2018)

War schön heute!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Februar 2018)

Aber zum Schluss auch eine böse Schinderei. Durch den Entfall des Rheinischen Esels wurde ja eine Mörder-Schleife gefahren.....bin völlig platt....also eigentlich wie immer.

Es war zumindest mal richtig kalt und fast winterlich........


----------



## musiclust (5. Februar 2018)

Die letzten 23km, ab der Kontrolle, waren doch nur ausrollen. Traurig das man Schilder aufstellen muss mit dem Hinweis das es auch andere Wegenutzer gibt.


----------



## Horst68 (5. Februar 2018)

Deswegen hat man ja den Rheinischen Esel rausgenommen. Da kam es wohl im letzten Jahr zu Zwischenfällen und massiven Beschwerden von Fußgängern. Ich frage mich, wenn bald der RS1 in Serie gehen sollte, ob man dort entspannt radfahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (9. Februar 2018)

Die GPS Tracks für Dortmund sind online. Ist es normal, dass bei der großen Strecke die gleiche Schleife ein zweites Mal gefahren wird? Oder ist das den Sturm zu verdanken?


----------



## Horst68 (9. Februar 2018)

Das ist dem Sturm zu verdanken. Z.B. geht es ja sonst immer in Aplerbeck durch den Wald hoch aus dem Ort hinaus. Das ist gestrichen. Keine Waldpassage dabei. Musiclust ist also schon mal vorgewarnt. Ihm wird es zu luschig sein. Aber als Grundlagentraining nicht schlecht. Also Ruhrtalradweg und Ruhehöhen werden angefahren. Charakter der Strecke dann ähnlich wie in Iserlohn. Ich werde mit dem Tourenrad fahren. 
Volksradfahren pur sozusagen.

Die älteren Trophyfahrer werden sich vielleicht erinnern. Das gab es schon einmal bei der CTF von Dortmund-Nord 2010 oder 2011. Da der komplette Cappenberger Wald vereist war, ist man nur bis Schloß Schwansbell gefahren und zurück. Die Runde dann, wer Lust hatte, 3 mal. Ich fand das damals total gut. Die ca. 200 Radler hatten Ihren Spaß. 

Nächste Woche in Soest wird es ähnlich sein. Auch hier liegt die Betonung bei der RCTF (so heißt es ja offiziell) auf dem R. Waldpassagen wird es auch dort nicht geben. Ich tippe dann mal, dass es in Neuenrade ähnlich sein wird. Und Iserlohn ist ja eher schon fast ein Rennradkurs.

Viel Spaß am Sonntag! Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf.


----------



## Bikeman (9. Februar 2018)

Danke Horst68, bin ja neu dabei deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## musiclust (9. Februar 2018)

Bikeman schrieb:


> Die älteren Trophyfahrer werden sich vielleicht erinnern. Das gab es schon einmal bei der CTF von Dortmund-Nord 2010 oder 2011. Da der komplette Cappenberger Wald vereist war, ist man nur bis Schloß Schwansbell gefahren und zurück. Die Runde dann, wer Lust hatte, 3 mal. Ich fand das damals total gut. Die ca. 200 Radler hatten Ihren Spaß.
> 
> Viel Spaß am Sonntag! Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon drauf.



Da wurde dreimal die Familienrunde gefahren und hatte als einer der 200 meinen Spaß.


----------



## Horst68 (13. Februar 2018)

Mir hat es am Sonntag gefallen. Trotz fehlender Geländepassagen. Mit dem Rad hin, dort eine Runde gedreht, und dann mit dem Rad zurück. Da sind wir dann noch in einen Hagelschauer gekommen. So einer von der feinen, ekligen Sorte. Der Downhill durch das Wohngebiet war durchaus anspruchsvoll. So eine schlechte Straße bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Zudem gibt es die Holzbrücke des Todes nicht mehr. Man hat auf die Brücke jetzt eine Metallplatte draufgeschraubt. Also auch bei der Iserlohner Tour weniger Sturzgefahr. Sonntag werde ich vielleicht mit dem Rennrad nach Soest fahren und dort einen Kaffee trinken. Für die Strecke habe ich wohl keine Zeit. Neuenrade fällt dann auch wegen Zeitmangel flach. Zum Abschluss in Iserlohn werde ich aber wieder mit dem Tourenrad vor Ort sein. Viel Spaß am Sonntag wünsche ich


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Februar 2018)

Habe gerade die Strecken auf der RSC Soest Seite mal begutachtet. Auch völligst anders als die Jahre vorher...bin gespannt.

Letzten Sonntag in Dortmund war es quasi auch eine psychologisch anspruchsvolle Geschichte, denn man wusste ja was man dann nochmal fahren "durfte".....ich war der Letzte auf der langen Runde.....war auch, wie immer, ziemlich K.O., aber froh es gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trihsch (17. Februar 2018)

Morgen in der Heimat. Möhnesee.
LG
Henry


----------



## Bikeman (17. Februar 2018)

Auf  die Runde am Möhnesee habe ich mich schon gefreut, mal sehen wie die Alternative  sich fahren lässt. 
Echt blöder Sturm der den Veranstaltern viel  zusätzliche Arbeit bereitet. 
Glückauf


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Februar 2018)

Ich finde es sehr schade das die WWBT Seite nicht aktuell gehalten wird. Es würde ja schon ein Link zu den Vereinen reichen, damit man sich die Strecken vorab anschauen kann,,,


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Februar 2018)

Wenn man den Vergleich hat wie sonst die Streckenführung ist, war das heute echt langweilig....und anstrengend zugleich.
Der erste Teil bis man wieder an die Staumauer kam war ja gut...aber dann begann der Slalomkurs, denn bei dem göttlichen Wetter waren halt nicht nur Radfahrer auf den Wegen unterwegs.

Habe mir dann die 18 km Zusatzschleife gespart und bin nur die 50 km gefahren, mir machte es keinen Spaß heute.

Bin trotzdem froh das ich gefahren bin ( so wie die 610 anderen Teilnehmer ) und Hut ab vor den Ausrichtern, die sich um eine geänderte, wenn auch nicht schöne Streckenalternative gekümmert haben und so die Veranstaltung am Leben hielten.

Auf dem Weg zum Start bekam ich eine lautstarke Auseinandersetzung zwischen 2 Anwohnern und einigen Bikern , die gerade geparkt haben, mit. Es klang sehr dramatisch....hoffentlich gibt es keinen Ärger für die Veranstalter.


----------



## Bikeman (18. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte auch auf der alternativen Strecke gerade bei dem tollen Wetter meinen Spaß. 
Die Strecken in Neuenrade sind freigegeben und sind online.  
http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Februar 2018)

Bikeman schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch auf der alternativen Strecke gerade bei dem tollen Wetter meinen Spaß.
> Die Strecken in Neuenrade sind freigegeben und sind online.
> http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/




Das sieht doch gut aus....freue mich schon!!!


----------



## Eddigofast (19. Februar 2018)

Bikeman schrieb:


> Die Strecken in Neuenrade sind freigegeben und sind online.
> http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/



Dicke Klamotten nicht vergessen!  https://www.wetter-sauerland.de/aktuell/der-wettertrend/


----------



## Bikeman (22. Februar 2018)

Ich nem ne Wärmflasche mit brrr [emoji51]


----------



## Bikeman (24. Februar 2018)

Mal wieder mit alternative Wegführung wegen Dauerfrost sind die Strecken teilweise vereist. 

http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Februar 2018)

Die Streckenführung fand ich OK,  besser als letzte Woche am See!! Traumhaftes Wetter, in der Sonne war es fast schon " zu warm "....

Nur kam ich leider einen Moment zu spät zum Abzweig, um die grosse Runde zu fahren ( also die 2. Schleife). War kurz vor 13 Uhr dort am Bahndamm....das hätte doch noch gut geklappt meine ich....naja....somit wurde es nur die mittlere.
Habe leider vergessen zu schauen wieviele Teilnehmer heute da waren....

Tolles Wetter, tolle Verpflegung: sehr schön !!!!!

Nächste Woche dann Iserlohn...bin gespannt wie dort die Strecke sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeman (25. Februar 2018)

Ja war sehr schön heute. Deswegen gleich die Schleife 2 mal gefahren. Meine auf einem Schild was von 420 Startern gelesen zu haben.


----------



## n4ppel (26. Februar 2018)

Die Strecken für Iserlohn, sollten diese sein
https://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=psv-radsport

darauf verweist der Link von hier http://psv-iserlohn.de/radsport/rctf-wwbt.html


----------



## Nena (28. Februar 2018)

Bin jetzt zum 2. Mal dabei gewesen und ausser Witten (toll) ist doch an der WWBT nichts wirklich toll, geschweige denn anspruchsvoll. Aber naja, als nette Radtouren im Winter, ganz nett. Allerdings bin ich ausgestiegen, weil es mir nun a) doch viel zu eisig war und b) viel zu langweilig. Euch aber noch einen schönen Abschluss am Sonntag.


----------



## CrossX (28. Februar 2018)

Was erwartest du denn von einer Ctf im Winter? Trailgeballer mit 900 Fahrern auf vereisten Pisten?
Es geht bei der Wwbt doch hauptsächlich darum, im Winter überhaupt einen regelmäßigen Anlaufpunkt zu haben.

Und weil es auch viele technisch eher unversierte Fahrer sind, ist die Streckenführung auch entsprechend einfach


----------



## Nena (28. Februar 2018)

Uuups, ich wollte keinem auf den Schlips treten. Du darfst Dich also gerne wieder entspannen.
Ich erwarte gar nichts, aber ich darf es doch langweilig und wenig anspruchsvoll finden, nicht wahr? Die Summe hinter der Gleichung bedeutet für mich einfach, dass ich nicht mehr mitfahre. Ich freue mich aber natürlich für jeden, der Spaß an der Sache hat. Ist doch toll


----------



## Bikeman (28. Februar 2018)

Der Cross Anteil ist dieses Jahr den Sperrungen der Wälder bzw. in Neuenrade dem Frost zum Opfer gefallen? 

Wie waren den die Strecken in der Vergangenheit, bin ja neu dabei.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. März 2018)

Warum soll ich von einer CTF im Winter etwas Anderes erwarten als im Sommer?  -  Schließe mich Nena an.


----------



## Horst68 (1. März 2018)

Auf der alten Website gab es mal eine Präambel zur Winter Bike Trophy. Tenor: Radfahren für alle im Gelände ohne große technische Schwierigkeiten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Treffpunkt für Freizeitfahrer schaffen, wenn es keine Radtouristiken gibt. Warum nicht dann gleich Straße? Durch den Schutz von Wäldern und den niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten Off-Road kühlt der Radler nicht so stark aus. Und auch der Oberkörper arbeitet beim Off-Roadfahren mehr. Für den, der technisch mehr will, ist es halt nicht das richtige Angebot.


----------



## Horst68 (4. März 2018)

Und schon ist sie wieder vorbei, die diesjährige WWBT. Und wie heute während einer Tour 2 Jahreszeiten zu erleben, hat man ja auch nicht oft. Als wir uns morgens in Werne aufgemacht haben, waren es noch minus 2 Grad. In den Lippewiesen war es stellenweise noch glatt. Vorsichtiges Kurvenfahren war angesagt. Als wir auf der Rückfahrt die Mauer von Opherdicke angesteuert haben, waren es schon 12 Grad. es waren also keine Hitzewellen aufgrund der Wechseljahren, sondern man war einfach noch zu warm angezogen. Halt typisches Iserlohnwetter. Aber so ist das Ruhrtal halt noch schöner.  Besten Dank an alle freiwilligen Helfer! Auf ein Neues in 2019!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Januar 2019)

Heute fängt die WWBT 2019 an. 2018 musste ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aussetzen, aber jetzt bin ich wieder dabei.
Gleich geht es zum Start nach Capelle. Werde mit meinem alten blauen GT Karakoram fahren. Mein Gravelcrosser ist leider nicht fertig geworden. Warte noch auf ein paar wichtige Teile (unter anderem das Vorderrad).


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Januar 2019)

*1. Lauf zur WWBT in Capelle*


06.01.2018



Am 1. Sonntag im Januar begann die Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy, eine Geländeserie für Mountainbikes und Crosser. Ich fuhr rechtzeitig zu Hause mit dem Auto los und wollte mich anmelden. Leider musste ich feststellen das der Scan-Code aus meinen Startunterlagen nicht stimmte und anscheinend mehrfach vergeben war. Zum Glück hatte ich aber auch meine Jahreswertungskarte dabei und so konnte ich mich anmelden.

Ich traf dort einige bekannte Gesichter. Ralf, Harald und Jupp zum Beispiel. Mit Ralf wollte ich dann um 10 Uhr gemeinsam starten. Auch ein paar Fahrer vom Samstag bei Dortmund-Nord sah ich wieder.









Bereits eine viertel Stunde vor dem Start wurde es richtig voll. Ralf und ich stellten uns hinten an. Nachdem wir den Startstempel bekamen, wollten wir losfahren. Doch Ralf sagte mir er käme gleich nach. Also startete ich alleine und dachte er holte mich schon ein.








Irgendwie lief es am Anfang bereits ganz gut bei mir und so holte ich eine Gruppe nach der anderen ein, die vor mir gestartet waren.








Es war zumindest von oben am Anfang trocken und etwa 6 Grad warm. Nach einem Stück über Asphalt ging es rechts auf einen matschigen Feldweg. Da wurde es natürlich dreckig, trotz Schutzbleche am Rad. Ich hatte mein blaues GT Karakoram dabei. Mein Gravelcrosser (nicht so sportlich wie ein Crosser, aber geländetauglicher wie ein Gravelbike) war leider nicht fertig geworden. Der Anteil an Crossrädern war sehr hoch bei der CTF. Die Strecke führte in einem südlichen Bogen durch Wälder und über Felder nach Südkirchen.








Von Südkirchen ging es dann nach Norden bis zum Schloss Nordkirchen.








Wir fuhren um das Schloss herum zur Orangerie. Auf deren Hof war die 1. Kontrolle. Von Ralf war noch nichts in Sicht. Auch Harald und Jupp waren wohl noch hinter mir. Ich besorgte mir den Stempel auf der Kontrollkarte und wollte gerade weiter fahren, als Ralf doch noch eintraf. So wartete ich noch einen Augenblick und wir fuhren gemeinsam auf die Schleife der 52 km Strecke. Harald und Jupp kamen gerade rein zur ersten Kontrolle, machten aber wohl erst einmal Pause.








Die Schleife führte uns nach Westen zwischen Selm und Lüdinghausen. Das Tempo war noch immer recht hoch. An der 1. Kontrolle hatte ich einen Schnitt von über 21 km/h. Das war für mich mit dem Geländeanteil recht schnell. An den Steigungen klaffte dann teilweise eine Lücke zwischen Ralf und mir. Oben nahm ich dann etwas raus. Zum Glück waren die Hügel hier nicht so hoch. Auf den Asphaltstrecken zwischendurch ging das Tempo natürlich entsprechend hoch. Aber gegen die Crosser hatten wir keine Chancen.










Die Zuschauer an der Strecke wirkten nur mäßig interessiert. Sportbanausen. Auf der Schleife überholte ich dann noch Vera aus Wuppertal. Leider konnte ich nur kurz im Vorbeifahren grüßen. Wir kamen ein zweites Mal zur Kontrolle an der Orangerie. Dort holten wir wieder nur den Stempel und fuhren direkt weiter.








Die Route führte uns nach Norden und machte dann einen kleinen Schlenker nach Osten, auf Ascheberg zu. Ein Stück vor Ascheberg war dann die 3. Kontrolle auf einem Bauernhof. Hier gönnten wir uns heißen Tee beziehungsweise Brühe und ein paar Salzstangen und ein Stück Banane. Das musste reichen. Kurz vorher war mir doch glatt ein Fahrer mit kurzer Hose und kurzärmligem Trikot entgegen gekommen. Und das bei 6 Grad und mittlerweile Nieselregen.








Jetzt waren es noch einige Kilometer bis ins Ziel. Wir fuhren nach Süden und an einer der Steigungen hängte ich Ralf wohl ab. Ich war so in meinem Element das ich vergaß langsamer zu werden. Erst im Ziel sah ich Ralf dann wieder, als er ein paar Minuten nach mir reinkam. Ich meldete mich erst einmal ab und stellte mich dann für die Radwäsche an. Danach sorgte ich für mein leibliches Wohl mit einem Käsebrötchen und Kaffee. Während ich mein Brötchen vertilgte kamen auch Harald und Jupp rein. Wir quatschen noch eine Weile. Ein Paar welches ich auch in Groenlo traf setzte sich zu uns. Ein paar andere bekannte Gesichter wie Jörg und Klaus sah ich auch noch. Norbert Adam hatte die Runde anscheinend auch gut überstanden. Und noch viele Teilnehmer die ich kannte, aber deren Namen mir gerade nicht einfiel.

Ca. 300 Höhenmeter auf 49 km schaffte ich mit einem Schnitt von knapp 21 km/h. Das war für mich auf dem MTB schon ziemlich schnell. Dort komme ich eigentlich selten über 18 km/h im Schnitt. Aber irgendwie war es ein guter Tag für mich und ich fühlte mich ziemlich fit. Das Wetter war für die WWBT typisch: viel Matsch und Regen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich fand es diesmal garnicht so matschig.....das war schonmal deutlich schlimmer.....Ok...ich bin nur die mittlere Strecke gefahren und die ausgewiesenen MTB Passagen habe ich ausgelassen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Januar 2019)

Morgen geht es in Werne weiter......wobei ich mit mir ringe, denn es soll wohl regnen.....ich hasse Regen!!!!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (13. Januar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Morgen geht es in Werne weiter......wobei ich mit mir ringe, denn es soll wohl regnen.....ich hasse Regen!!!!



Ich auch. Aber fahren tue ich trotzdem. Aber dieses Mal mit dem fast 30 Jahre alten Gazelle Crosser. Die Gazelle konnte ich Gestern bei der geführten CTF von Dortmund-Nord schon testen. Fährt sich selbst im Schlamm flotter wie mein GT.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Januar 2019)

Ist mir heute zuviel von oben...bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (13. Januar 2019)

*2. Lauf zur WWBT in Werne*


13.01.2019

Heute fand der 2. Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy in Werne statt. Trotz regenreichem Wetter war ich wieder am Start. Geplant hatte ich die 53 km Strecke zu fahren.






Mit dabei hatte ich mein Gazelle Formula Cross. Am Start traf ich unter anderem Harald und Ralf.








Für das Wetter waren einige Biker/innen angereist. Neben vielen Mountainbikes gab es einige Trekkingräder und natürlich Crosser.








Gegen 10 Uhr versammelte sich schon eine größere Menge am Start. Ich fuhr hinter der ersten Welle los.








Nach kurzer Zeit merkte ich bereits das es nicht ganz so gut lief. Meine Muskeln wollten bei dem Wetter nicht so richtig warm werden. Die Strecke führte in einem Bogen zunächst nach Norden. Durch den vielen Regen war der Boden teilweise sehr durchgeweicht. Auf einigermaßen festem Untergrund war ich trotzdem noch relativ flott unterwegs, aber im tiefen Schlamm fehlte mir trotz guter Traktion der Reifen ein wenig die Kraft. Irgendwann überholte mich dann Ralf, der deutlich besser klar kam.








In einem Waldgebiet vor Südkirchen kam dann Harald mit einer ganzen Gruppe an mir vorbei. Ich war überrascht, weil ich dachte das die bereits vor mir waren. Aber das war der Expresszug auf den ich gewartet hatte. Ich hängte mich hinten dran. Gerade als ich vorne aufs große Blatt schaltete, merkte ich wie die Kette irgendwie am Umwerfer hängen blieb. Bevor ich reagieren konnte, riss die Kette und ich trat ans Leere. Mein Zug war weg und ich rollte an den Rand des Weges. Mist! Leise vor mich hinfluchend lehnte ich das Rad an und machte mich an die Arbeit. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Kettennieter dabei. Ich trennte das kaputte Stück aus der Kette und vernietete diese mit einem gebrauchten Bolzen. Das hatte ich schon mal gemacht und hielt für gewöhnlich ganz gut.








Ich fuhr weiter, aber keine zwei Kilometer später riss die Kette beim schalten vorne erneut. Dieses Mal konnte ich neben einem liegenden Baumstamm halten. Ich kürzte die Kette erneut, demontierte dieses Mal aber auch den Umwerfer vorne. Dann legte ich die Kette auf das mittlere 38er Kettenblatt. Hinten konnte ich noch eingeschränkt schalten. Nur nicht aufs 32er Ritzel, da dafür die Kette mittlerweile zu kurz war. Ich veränderte hinten den Anschlag des Schaltwerks, damit ich nicht doch aus Versehen…. Noch einen Kettenriss konnte ich mir nicht leisten, dann wäre endgültig Feierabend. Vorsichtig fuhr ich weiter. Da ich mich anfangs nicht traute die Kette im Wiegetritt zu belasten, schob ich den steilen Anstieg zur Kontrolle nach Langern lieber hoch. Ich holte mir nur den Stempel, obwohl die Kontrolle wirklich eine tolle Atmosphäre bot. Natürlich war klar das ich die 53er Schleife nicht mehr fahren konnte. Das Risiko war zu groß, zumal da einige Anstiege warteten.








So bog ich nach der Kontrolle auf die 32 km Strecke ab. Schade, aber das war einfach vernünftiger. Auch hier gab es reichlich Schlamm und Wasser.








Hatten die Bauern im Sommer und Herbst noch Probleme, das die Felder austrockneten, wurden sie jetzt regelrecht überschwemmt.








Da ich anfangs etwas verhalten fuhr, zogen so einige Gruppen an mir vorbei. Nach ein paar Kilometern kam dann aber die Erkenntnis das die Kette halten würde. Als dann ein paar schnelle Fahrer aus meinem Verein bergauf doch recht langsam an mir vorbeizogen, gab ich wieder mehr Gas. Erst wollte ich mich dran hängen, aber dann war mir das Tempo sogar zu langsam. Das hatte ich bei mir im Verein noch nie. Also gab ich Gas und zog wieder vorbei. Bis ins Ziel wurde meine Fahrweise dann wieder gewohnt flott. Die Kette hielt durch. An den restlichen Steigungen fuhr ich sogar im Wiegetritt.








So kam ich nach 32 km ziemlich dreckig und nass, aber wohlbehalten ins Ziel. Ich stellte mich sofort bei den Kärcherboys an und ließ mich und die Gazelle wieder in einen vorzeigbaren Zustand versetzen. Vielen Dank für den tollen Service. Von den Bekannten war noch Niemand im Ziel. Die waren noch auf der langen Strecke unterwegs.








Knapp 450 Starter/innen waren auf der toll organisierten CTF unterwegs. Das war für das Wetter kein schlechter Wert. Bei Trockenheit wären es aber deutlich mehr gewesen.

Ich meldete mich ab und holte mir wenigstens noch die zwei Punkte für die Wertungskarte. Dann zog ich mir auf der Damentoilette trockene und warme Kleidung an. Danach gab es Käsebrötchen und Kaffee. Kurz darauf traf Ralf ein. Dann kamen meine Vereinskollegen. Wie ich erfuhr hatten die Probleme mit ihren mechanischen Scheibenbremsen. Die Beläge stellten sich nicht nach und nach einiger Zeit hatten die Scheiben kaum noch Bremswirkung. Da lobe ich mir doch die alten Cantileverbremsen an meinem Crosser. Die funktionierten auch bei dem Wetter zuverlässig. Es wurde noch viel gequatscht, bis Harald und die Gruppe reinkamen. Die hatten natürlich nichts von meinem Kettenriss mitbekommen. Ich gönnte mir einen zweiten Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen. Für die Anderen gab es Erbsensuppe. Gegen 14 Uhr verabschiedeten wir uns und ich fuhr nach Hause. Die Gazelle braucht jetzt auf jeden Fall dringend eine Überholung. Ich überlege vorne auf die Schaltung zu verzichten und nur ein Kettenblatt zu montieren. Das war früher bei Crossern durchaus üblich. Mal sehen. Nächsten Sonntag darf dann in Dortmund eines der Mountainbikes zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Januar 2019)

Schöner Bericht, ich dachte mir schon das nicht so viele starten würden. Letzte Woche in Capelle waren es ja auch schon deutlichst weniger als in den Jahren zuvor.
Ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter für nächsten Sonntag!

Du hast aber oft Probleme mit deinen Ketten, oder?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (14. Januar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, ich dachte mir schon das nicht so viele starten würden. Letzte Woche in Capelle waren es ja auch schon deutlichst weniger als in den Jahren zuvor.
> Ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter für nächsten Sonntag!
> 
> Du hast aber oft Probleme mit deinen Ketten, oder?



Irgendwie schon. Aber dieses Mal war der Umwerfer schuld. Der harmoniert nicht so richtig mit der Schaltung. Dadurch staute sich die Kette, blockierte und riss dann durch. Werde es jetzt mal mit einem neuen MTB-Umwerfer probieren.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Januar 2019)

Sorry, daß ich mich einmische, aber "staute sich die Kette" und dazu die schlammigen Bedingungen klingt nach "chain suck". Ich fürchte, ein anderer Umwerfer wird dein Problem nicht lösen.
Chain suck tritt besonders gerne beim Schalten auf ist aber eher ein Kettenblatt-Problem. 

http://fagan.co.za/Bikes/Csuck/


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (14. Januar 2019)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Sorry, daß ich mich einmische, aber "staute sich die Kette" und dazu die schlammigen Bedingungen klingt nach "chain suck". Ich fürchte, ein anderer Umwerfer wird dein Problem nicht lösen.
> Chain suck tritt besonders gerne beim Schalten auf ist aber eher ein Kettenblatt-Problem.
> 
> http://fagan.co.za/Bikes/Csuck/



Du hast insofern Recht das Umwerfer und Kettenblätter wohl nicht richtig zusammenpassen. Das Problem ist das es die original Blätter nicht in der benötigten Größe gibt (wohl nie gab). Die Kurbel ist halt schon dreißig Jahre alt Kettenblätter sind neu). Werde mir da was einfallen lassen müssen. Auf nur einem Kettenblatt lief es dann völlig normal. Der Effekt trat auch nur beim schnellen Schalten vorne auf.


----------



## Bikeman (22. Januar 2019)

2019 bin ich auch wieder dabei!

Capelle 3 Punkte im Nieselregen, in Werne auf die kleine Runde ausgewichen, mir war es zu kalt also 2 Pukte im Dauerregen und am Sonntag in Dortmund gab es trockene 3 Punkte trotz Minusgraden eine sehr schöne Strecke!!!

Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag auch wenn meine Bremsen gerade nicht so optimal Ihren Dienst tun, aber vielleicht bekomme ich die rechtzeitig wieder flott. 

Glückauf
Thorsten


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (22. Januar 2019)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Du hast insofern Recht das Umwerfer und Kettenblätter wohl nicht richtig zusammenpassen. Das Problem ist das es die original Blätter nicht in der benötigten Größe gibt (wohl nie gab). Die Kurbel ist halt schon dreißig Jahre alt Kettenblätter sind neu). Werde mir da was einfallen lassen müssen. Auf nur einem Kettenblatt lief es dann völlig normal. Der Effekt trat auch nur beim schnellen Schalten vorne auf.



Zitiere mich mal selbst. Die Probleme habe ich durch die Montage einer alte Deore DX Kurbel (inklusive passendem Innenlager) an der Gazelle behoben. Mit den alten original Kettenblättern (eigentlich für 7-fach) und einem modernen 9-fach MTB Umwerfer und neuer 10-fach Kette schaltet es sich jetzt butterweich und komplett ohne hakeln. Selbst bergauf unter Last konnte ich vorne problemlos schalten. Lag also wirklich an den Kettenblättern von Stronglight. Die sind einfach nicht mit der Shimano Schaltung kompatibel.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Januar 2019)

*3. Lauf zur WWBT in Dortmund-Brackel*


20.01.2019

Am Sonntag fand bei Sonnenschein und leichten Minustemperaturen der 3. Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy in Brackel, einem Stadteil von Dortmund statt. Ausrichter war Kurbel Dortmund.








Von Hörde aus fuhr ich mit meinem roten Gazelle Formula Cross die 10 km zum Startort.








Dort war schon einiges los. Ich quatschte noch mit Ralf, Harald und Harald, bevor es zum Start ging.








Gegen 10 Uhr wurde der Start frei gegeben. Ich holte mir den Startstempel und fuhr dann hinter dem ersten großen Pulk mit den beiden Haralds los.








Da mir die Beiden zu schnell waren (irgendwie saß mir die Fahrt vom Samstag noch in den Knochen und Muskeln), ließ ich abreißen und fuhr alleine mein Tempo. Auf einem Feldweg hatte ich dann noch eine gefährliche Situation als ein ungeduldiger Fahrer sich links (wo gar kein Platz war) vorbei drängte und mich dabei fast zu Fall brachte. Das war doch kein Rennen. Das kapierte anscheinend nicht Jeder. Zum Glück blieb es das einzige Erlebnis dieser Art. Mit den schmalen Crossreifen musste ich genau schauen wo ich hinfuhr. Die gefroreren Wege waren nicht nur glatt, sondern auch sehr holprig. Da boten die schmalen 28er Reifen wenig Dämpfung. Die Strecke führte nach Norden, westlich an Scharnhorst vorbei.








Am Anfang war die Strecke noch schön flach. Viele Feldwege und ab und zu ein wenig Asphalt erwarteten uns.








Nach ca. 16 km erreichten wir die erste Kontrolle bei Derne. Hier traf ich Ralf und die beiden Haralds wieder. Da die Schlange an den heißen Getränken sehr groß war, aß ich nur etwas und versorgte mich mit Wasser aus meinem Trinkrucksack. Nachdem ich mir den Stempel geholt hatte, fuhr ich alleine weiter. Die Anderen waren schon weg.








Wenige Kilometer später erreichte ich die Preußenhalde in Lünen-Süd. Hier ging es ein Stück bergauf und dann auf Asphalt wieder hinunter.








Nach einem kurzen Stück Straße fuhren wir durch den Südpark in Lünen. Trotz der Kälte war es in der Sonne ganz angenehm. Aber ich hatte auch entsprechend viele Schichten Kleidung an.








Zurück auf Dortmunder Gebiet kam der Anstieg zur Greveler Alm. Um meinen Puls nicht zu hoch zu treiben kurbelte ich locker den Anstieg hoch und war froh das ich an meinem Crosser eine MTB-Kurbel montiert hatte. Das 28er Kettenblatt kam an den steileren Anstiegen zum Einsatz.








An dem Aussichtspunkt oben machte ich eine kurze Fotopause. Die anschließende Abfahrt absolvierte ich wegen einiger glatter Stellen eher vorsichtig. Bloss nichts riskieren. Mit meinem Gazelle war ich wieder sehr zufrieden. Nach der Abfahrt kamen wir am Lanstroper See vorbei. Hier traf ich einen Crossfahrer mit Problemen an der hydraulischen Bremse. Er hatte nur noch wenig Bremswirkung. Das ließ sich vor Ort nicht beheben. Er wollte vorsichtig weiter fahren. Ich hoffe er kam gut ins Ziel.








Nach ca. 30 km erreichte ich die zweite Kontrolle auf einem Bauernhof in Lanstrop. Dort traf ich die beiden Haralds wieder. Diese fuhren aber vor mir weiter. Ich machte erst einmal eine kleine Pause und stellte mich in die Schlange für eine heiße Brühe. Die tat richtig gut. Dazu gab es noch Schnittchen mit Marmelade und Frischkäse und salzige Cräcker. Ich fühlte mich gut versorgt.








Die Stimmung an der Kontrolle war sehr gut. Die Schnellen waren schon durch und wir hatten es nicht so eilig. Ich traf noch einen der Auschilderer vom Vortag. Er musste schon wieder einige geklaute Richtungspfeile ersetzen. Auch so ein Phänomen unserer Zeit. Bis zum Ziel waren es jetzt noch 24 km. Da lag noch einiges vor mir. Gut gestärkt machte ich mich auf den Weg. An der Streckenteilung wählte ich die 54er Strecke. Den Track für die 74er hatte ich erst gar nicht aufs Navi geladen. Man musste ja nicht übertreiben. Für mich stand der Spaß an der Strecke und am fahren im Vordergrund.








Nach Lanstrop ging es durch den Kurler Busch. Hier rollte es sehr gut über trockene Waldwege. Ab und zu überholte mich eine Gruppe, oder ich schloss auf langsamere Fahrer/innen auf. Insgesamt war es eine sehr entspannte Fahrt ohne Streß. Vor Wasserkurl führte die Route dann wieder Richtung Norden. Im Wickeder Ostholz fuhren wir mit über 160 müNN über den höchsten Punkt der Tour und erreichten Dortmund-Wickede.








Nun nahmen wir Kurs auf den Dortmunder Flughafen. Hier ging es noch einmal ordentlich bergauf. Normalerweise hatte man hier starken Gegenwind. Doch an diesem sonnigen Sonntag war es windstill. So sehr habe ich die bergauf Kurbelei noch nie genossen. Einfach perfekt.








Auch den Anderen schien die Fahrt hier richtig Spaß zu machen. Über einen sehr holprigen Feldweg ging es dann wieder bergab nach Neuasseln. Hier war höchste Konzentration gefordert, da auch einige Spaziergänger, teilweise mit Hunden, unterwegs waren. Mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit manövrierte ich vorsichtig um alle Hindernisse herum.








Entlang der Bahntrasse ging es dann bis kurz vor Asseln. Hier machten wir einen Schlenker Richtung Nord-Ost und erreichten nach 54 km und gut 500 Höhenmetern das Ziel in Brackel. Gut 800 Teilnehmer waren auf der Strecke, wie ich bei der Abmeldung erfuhr. Ich versorgte mich mit Kaffee und Apfelkuchen und setzte mich zu den beiden Haralds an den Tisch. Dort saß auch noch ein Ehepaar das ich von diversen Veranstaltungen kannte, aber deren Namen mir einfach nicht einfällt. Als ich schon fast auf dem Rückweg war traf ich noch Grunzi vom MTB-Forum. Wir quatschten kurz, dann kam auch Ralf von der 74er Strecke zurück. Auf dem Hof fiel mir dann auch noch ein alter Trek 750 Crosser auf. Ich war also nicht als Einzige auf alten Stahlrahmen unterwegs. Dann machte ich mich auf den Heimweg. Am Nachmittag traf ich nach 74 km wieder in Hörde ein.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (27. Januar 2019)

In meiner Eigenschaft als Regen-Vampir bleibe ich heute Zuhause. ....das ist mir zu bäh .


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (27. Januar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> In meiner Eigenschaft als Regen-Vampir bleibe ich heute Zuhause. ....das ist mir zu bäh .



Das war nicht nur nass, sondern auch sehr matschig Heute. Habe teilweise ordentlich vor mich hingeschimpft warum ich mir das antue. 
Zumal mir Gestern noch in einer Pfütze meine Digitalkamera abgesoffen ist. Das Blöde war, ich hatte die Kamera noch in der Hand (lag also auch in der riesigen Pfütze). Musste mir dann am Nachmittag noch eine neue Kamera kaufen, sonst hätte ich Heute keine Bilder machen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (29. Januar 2019)

*4. Lauf zur WWBT in Waltrop*


27.01.2019

Der vierte Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy startete bei 6 Grad und gerade mal trockenem Wetter um 10 Uhr in Waltrop. Ich fuhr wieder mit meinem roten Crosser, da ich mich doch schon sehr an das Rad gewöhnt hatte. Da es vorher ziemlich geregnet hatte, war die Strecke noch nass, bzw. sehr matschig.









Nachdem der erste große Pulk weg war, fuhr ich auch los. So richtig fit fühlte ich mich nicht. Der Samstag hing mir noch in den Knochen. Aber zumindest regnete es beim Start nicht.








Nach kurzer Zeit führte uns die Route über matschige Feldwege. Ich fluchte bereits leise vor mich hin. Irgendwie ging es in dem zähen Schlamm einfach nicht vorwärts. Mir fehlte die Kraft. Dafür fiel es mir leicht mal für ein paar Fotos anzuhalten. Schienen ja doch Einige auf der Strecke unterwegs zu sein. Ich fragte mich aber warum ich nicht gemütlich zu Hause vor dem Ofen saß.








Mit meinem geringen Anfangstempo gehörte ich eher zu den Langsamen, als wir auf das Kraftwerk Datteln zufuhren.








Dann kam in Hemmerde endlich wieder etwas Asphalt unter die Räder, mein Metier. Meine Laune hob sich für den Moment und ich fuhr etwas flotter.








Als wir den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal erreichten hob sich meine Laune noch mehr. Wasser hatte meistens eine positive Wirkung auf mich. Da ahnte ich auch noch nicht (bzw. ich hatte es verdrängt) was da noch auf mich zukam.








Weiter ging es entlang des Kanals, zunächst noch auf einem schmalen Asphaltstreifen. Doch bald wurde es wieder sehr matschig und vorbei war es mit der flotten Fahrt. Ich merkte wie der Schlamm mir die Kraft aus den Muskeln sog und hatte das Gefühl nicht mehr richtig voran zu kommen. Ich versuchte mir die Kraft einzuteilen, denn es war noch eine ordentliche Strecke vor mir. Hinter Waltrop ging es dann weg vom Kanal. In einem Bogen fuhr ich am Rand von Waltrop entlang und erreichte nach ca. 18 km die erste Kontrolle.








Ich stellte mein bereits verdrecktes Gazelle ab. Das Rad funktionierte selbst im Schlamm absolut zuverlässig. Auch wenn der Aufbau und die Suche der passenden Teile nicht einfach waren, hing ich jetzt umso mehr an meinem roten Crosser.








An der Kontrolle war schon einiges los und ich stellte mich für eine heiße Brühe an. Dazu gab es Schnittchen mit Marmelade und Käse, lecker. Gut gestärkt ging es weiter. Meine Laune wurde wieder besser. Selbst als es dann kurz nach der Kontrolle anfing zu regnen, tat das meiner Stimmung keinen Abbruch. Zunächst nieselte es etwas, dann wurde leichter Regen daraus. Dreckig war ich eh schon, wurde ich halt auch noch nass. Was soll´s.








Kurz nach der Kontrolle wartete eine weitere Herausforderung auf mich. Bei meiner letzten WWBT vor zwei Jahren musste ich den oberen Teil des Anstiegs zur Halde Brockenscheidt an der Zeche Waltrop noch schieben. Doch 2019 schaffte ich es, deutlich leichter als 2017, ohne Probleme. Irgendwie hatte ich den Anstieg steiler in Erinnerung. Am Fuße der Halde traf ich Daniel. Wir quatschten etwas und fuhren dann gemeinsam weiter.






Als nächstes erreichten wir die Halde Brambauer. Hier wurde es so steil das ich zu viel Schwung verlor und den Rest der Rampe schieben musste. So konnte ich wenigstens mal Fotos machen. Einige schafften es wirklich bis oben zu fahren. Alle Achtung!








Nachdem wir die Halde wieder verlassen hatten, kamen wir an den Datteln-Hamm-Kanal. Hier wurde es wieder sehr matschig. Aber wenigstens war ich mittlerweile warm gefahren. Geflucht habe ich trotzdem. Am Kanal entlang erreichten wir wieder Datteln und gingen dann in der Nähe des Zielortes auf die zweite Schleife, dieses Mal Richtung Norden. Dort stießen wir wieder auf den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal und folgten ihm ein Stück nach Norden. Kurz vor Olfen fuhren wir dann eine Schleife Richtung Süden und folgten der Alten Fahrt, die parallel zu dem neuen Teil des Kanals verlief.








Nach ca. 44 km erreichten wir die zweite Kontrolle auf einem Bauernhof. Wir verpflegten uns wieder gut. Die Stimmung war durchaus positiv. Das galt auch für mich.








Mein Gazelle war so richtig schön dreckig. Aber so konnte man wenigstens sehen das das Rad artgerecht bewegt wurde. Da Daniel sich entschlossen hatte die 74er Strecke zu fahren, trennten sich unsere Wege nach der Kontrolle. Ich fuhr auf der 56 km Strecke weiter. Es ging auf einer alten Brücke über die Alte Fahrt wieder ins Landesinnere.








Dann kam eine sehr steile, sandige und schmale Auffahrt zum Deich des Datteln-Hamm-Kanals. Ich sah mich eigentlich schon schieben, aber versuchte es trotzdem. Mit letzter Kraft kam ich tatsächlich oben auf dem Damm an. Ein paar Meter weiter an der Brücke machte ich eine kurze Fotopause.








Nun folgte ich eine Weile dem Kanal und hielt das ein oder andere Kanalmotiv fest. Die Kanäle bei uns im Ruhrgebiet sind mir einfach ans Herz gewachsen. Vom Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bog ich dann wieder an dem Datteln-Hamm-Kanal Richtung Waltrop ab. Kurz vor Waltrop ging es dann noch mal über eine Brücke, vorbei an einem Bauernhof und dann in den Schlussanstieg hoch zum Ziel in Waltrop.  Nach knapp 57 km kam ich dort an.








Mein erster Gang war zum Waschplatz um mein Gazelle wieder in einen ordentlichen und sauberen Zustand zu versetzen. Nach der Wäsche strahlte das Rot des Rahmens wieder richtig. Dann meldete ich mich ab und gönnte mir noch etwas zu essen. Harald traf ich auch noch. Ralf hatte ich den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen, aber er war wohl auch gestartet. Kurz bevor ich nach Hause fuhr kam noch Daniel von der 74er Strecke zurück. Insgesamt war es wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit schöner Strecke (für das Wetter konnte man ja nichts) und guter Verpflegung. Die Ausschilderung war gut. Einmal gab es etwas Probleme, weil wohl Jemand ein Schild verdreht hatte. Knapp 500 Teilnehmer waren bei dem Wetter ganz ok.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. Februar 2019)

Kein Bericht von Witten?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Februar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Kein Bericht von Witten?



Ich habe nach 10 km abgebrochen. Mit dem Crosser war für mich kein Durchkommen durch den gefrorenen Schnee. Hatte ein paar Beinahestürze. Hätte besser das MTB mit den breiten Reifen genommen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Februar 2019)

Ohje......und ich brüte irgendeine Seuche aus.....meine WWBT ist gelaufen. Maybe next year


----------



## Bikeman (7. Februar 2019)

Witen war schön wie immer nur mit viel Schnee und Eis.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Ohje......und ich brüte irgendeine Seuche aus.....meine WWBT ist gelaufen. Maybe next year



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2019)

Bikeman schrieb:


> Witen war schön wie immer nur mit viel Schnee und Eis.



Mit dem MTB war das sicher fahrbar.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Februar 2019)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.



Lieben Dank....Magen-Darm....voll für den Ar.ch 

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Teilnehmer dort gestartet sind.....


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (11. Februar 2019)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Lieben Dank....Magen-Darm....voll für den Ar.ch
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Teilnehmer dort gestartet sind.....



In Witten waren es 541 und Gestern am Möhnesee 354.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (11. Februar 2019)

Ist die 33km Runde nächste Woche in Dortmund Anhängergeeignet? Das Wetter soll so gut werden,   dass ich vielleicht mit Sohnemann anreisen werde.
Oder sind da technische Abschnitte, die mit Anhänger nicht zu fahren sind?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (12. Februar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist die 33km Runde nächste Woche in Dortmund Anhängergeeignet? Das Wetter soll so gut werden,   dass ich vielleicht mit Sohnemann anreisen werde.
> Oder sind da technische Abschnitte, die mit Anhänger nicht zu fahren sind?



Habe bei der WWBT bisher noch nie Jemand mit Kinderanhänger gesehen (auf keiner der Strecken). Die Steigungen sind teilweise nicht so einfach, auch bei der 33er Strecke. Manchmal ist die Strecke etwas schmal. Das könnte mit Anhänger eng werden. Holprig ist es sowieso. Matschig wird es wahrscheinlich auch sehr. Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## CrossX (12. Februar 2019)

Dann fahre ich lieber hier im Sauerland. Da ist es auch eng, steil und matschig, aber ich muss nicht erst bis Dortmund gurken.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (12. Februar 2019)

Hier noch mein Bericht von meiner abgebrochenen Fahrt in Witten:

*Witten und die Nullnummer*


03.02.2019



Am ersten Sonntag im Februar fand der 5. Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy in Witten statt. Am Anfang der Woche hatte es noch geschneit, doch ab Freitag stiegen die Temperaturen und Tauwetter setzte ein. Für den Sonntag waren bis zu 6 Grad angesagt. Da zu Hause in Dortmund-Hörde der Schnee schon verschwunden war, machte ich mich mit meinem Gazelle Crosser auf den Weg. Hoch nach Wellinghofen und dann weiter an der Bittermark vorbei zur Hagener Straße sah es noch sehr gut aus.








Auf dem Weg zur Bahntrasse Rheinischer Esel, war es dann aber doch noch weiß, zumindest neben der Straße.








Aber so richtig Böses schwante mir erst bei der Auffahrt zum Rheinischen Esel. Über Nacht war der angetaute Schnee wieder gefroren und ich schlingerte mit der Gazelle wie ein alter Dampfer in schwerer See. Ein Adrenalinstoß nach dem anderen jagte durch meinen Körper. Entspanntes Fahren war unmöglich. Ich hatte definitiv das falsche Rad dabei. Mit den schmalen Crossreifen mit Lamellen war auf dem glatten Schnee kein Halten. Eine ganze Weile kroch ich schlingernd so dahin, bis ich endlich ein Stück bekannte Straße neben der Trasse fand und dort zunächst unbehelligt weiter fahren konnte.








Aber leider waren die Nebenstraßen auch noch glatt und ich musste vorsichtig sein. So erreichte ich trotzdem früh den Startbereich, war aber noch unschlüssig ob ich wirklich starten sollte. Während ich noch mit mir rang, traf ich einige bekannte Gesichter. Die meisten wollten auf die Strecke gehen. Ich beschloss mich auch anzumelden, aber vorsichtig zu fahren. Leider gab es keine kurze Strecke.








Ich wartete ab, bis die ersten Pulks unterwegs waren. Der Schnee auf dem Rheinischen Esel war jetzt so plattgewalzt, das es etwas besser fahrbar war. Aber die MTBler schossen mit ihren breiten Stollenreifen geradezu an mir vorbei, während ich immer noch vorsichtig fuhr.








Und so verlor ich Ralf, mit dem ich gestartet war aus den Augen. Als es von der Trasse runter ging, freute ich mich schon, aber nach einem kurzen bergauf Stück mussten wir auf vereister Fahrbahn steil bergab fahren. Ich fuhr langsam, konnte aber einen drohenden Sturz nur dadurch verhindern das ich gegen die Bordsteinkante fuhr. Das waren definitiv nicht meine Bedingungen. Ich konnte mit anderen auf der Strecke nicht im Mindesten mithalten.








Als die Strecke in den Wald führte, konnte ich in dem zerfurchten Schnee überhaupt keine Linie halten.








Ich zog die Konsequenzen und stieg ab und schob durch den Wald. So würde ich das Ziel bis 15 Uhr nie erreichen.








Bei dem Versuch wenigstens noch ein Foto von meiner Gazelle im Wald zu machen, fiel mir auch noch die Kamera in den Schnee. So wirkte die rote Gazelle etwas unscharf. Ich vergaß einfach den Schnee vom Objektiv zu wischen. Das zeigte wie sehr ich bereits durch den Wind war.

Nach dem Wald gab es eine Umfahrung auf Straße. Aber nach kurzer Zeit musste ich von der gut geräumten Straße runter und wieder über glatten Schnee und Eis. Meine Nerven waren schon kompett zerüttet und die Sturzangst war groß. Ich tat in der Situation das für mich einzig Vernünftige. Ich brach nach ca. 10 km ab und fuhr über geräumte Hauptstraßen zurück zum Ziel in Witten. Das war wie eine Befreiung. Mir ging es schlagartig besser. Wie ich erfuhr waren 541 Teilnehmer/innen auf die Strecke gegangen. Ich traf noch Fahrer von Dortmund-Nord, die gerade von zu Hause ankamen und auch schon Stürze auf glatter Strecke erlebt hatten. Ich meldete mich ab und fuhr ohne Punkte nach Hause. Eine absolute Nullnummer für meine Wertungskarte. Das war mir aber völlig egal. Dafür steuerte ich in Hörde noch eine offene Bäckerei an und gönnte mir ein leckeres Körnerbrot. Ich brauchte Nervennahrung. Insgsamt kam ich noch auf knapp 47 km mit Hin- und Rückfahrt. Wenigstens war ich unterwegs gewesen. Die nächsten Läufe der WWBT würde ich dann sicherheitshalber mit dem MTB mit groben Stollenreifen fahren.


----------



## Habichtswaldler (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo WWBTler,

ich möchte am Sonntag in Dortmund die 76km-Runde mitfahren, finde allerdings nicht die GPS-Daten dazu.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Habichtswaldler


----------



## 4cross jan (15. Februar 2019)

https://asc-09-dortmund.de/aktuelle-infos-zur-aplerbecker-rctf/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habichtswaldler (15. Februar 2019)

Das ging ja schnell.

Vielen Dank Jan


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (18. Februar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist die 33km Runde nächste Woche in Dortmund Anhängergeeignet? Das Wetter soll so gut werden,   dass ich vielleicht mit Sohnemann anreisen werde.
> Oder sind da technische Abschnitte, die mit Anhänger nicht zu fahren sind?



Habe dieses Mal in Aplerbeck wirklich Jemand mit Kinderanhänger getroffen und angesprochen. Der hatte einen speziellen Einradanhänger (sehr schmal) mit Federung und Geländereifen. Dem Nachwuchs scheint es gefallen zu haben und er war recht flott unterwegs.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (18. Februar 2019)

*6. Lauf zur WWBT am Möhnesee*


10.02.2019

Am zweiten Sonntag im Februar regnete es mal wieder. Zum 6. Lauf der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy sollte es dieses Mal an den Möhnesee gehen. Pünktlich vor dem Start traf ich ein. Um 10 Uhr sollte es los gehen. Zur Sicherheit hatte ich dieses Mal mein GT Karakoram Mountainbike mit den breiten Stollenreifen mitgebracht. Das sollte sich noch als gute Idee heraus stellen.








Pünktlich zum Start in Günne blieb es dann von oben trocken. Ich machte mich alleine auf den Weg. Nach kurzer Zeit ging es rechts bergauf in die Felder.








Anfangs fuhren wir noch ein Stück auf nassem Asphalt. Doch dann wurde es matschig, richtig fies matschig. Ich ließ es langsam angehen und versuchte Kraft zu sparen. Bergauf zogen einige an mir vorbei.








Der Himmel drohte bereits mit dem nächsten Regen, als wir nach Niederense fuhren.








Nach der ersten Kontrolle bei Moosfelde ging es lange durch den Wald. Kreuz und quer führte uns der Weg. Teilweise war es extrem matschig. Manche Wege waren total aufgeweicht und dann noch von schweren Waldmaschinen total zerfurcht worden. Gut das ich die dicken Stollenreifen hatte. Mit meinem Crosser wäre es hier noch deutlich schwieriger geworden.








Dann fand ich ein altes Fachwerkhaus mitten im Wald. Sah ein bisschen wie ein Hexenhaus aus. Früher war hier mal die zweite Kontrolle. Doch ich sah nur ein Hinweisschild mit einem Pfeil. Also ging es weiter.








Geradezu endlos wirkte der Weg durch den Wald. Neben dem Matsch erwarteten uns einige teilweise ordentliche Steigungen. Längst hatte es wieder angefangen zu regnen und hielt sich dran. Sagte ich schon das ich Matsch gar nicht mag? Ich hasse Matsch. Ätzend. Warum fuhr ich überhaupt unter solchen Bedingungen? Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. Was sehnte ich mich nach der Straßensaison. Solche Gedanken gingen mir durch den Kopf, und einige Flüche über die Lippen.








Am Möhnesee angekommen, erwartete mich die Streckenteilung. Ausserdem wurde mitgeteilt das die 2. Kontrolle ausfiel. Ein Helfer war krank geworden. Ich fuhr rechts und freute mich auf den Asphalt unter den Rädern, auch wenn dieser sehr nass war.








Der Möhnesee gab dann auch einen guten Hintergrund für mein treues GT Karakoram ab. Es regnete in Strömen und die Nässe kroch langsam unter die Regenklamotten. Nasse Füße hatte ich auch schon. Also ein Wetter echt zum wohl fühlen.








Auf der Brücke über die Möhne wusste ich das es nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis zur dritten Kontrolle sein konnte. Dort gab es sicher etwas essbares und heiße Brühe.








Doch der Weg zur Kontrolle zog sich gefühlt immer länger. Direkt in der Nähe der alten Kontrolle war man jetzt auf einem Bauernhof ein Stück hinter dem Jagdschloss Sankt Meinolf im Wald. Hier gab es nicht nur den letzten Stempel, sondern auch die ersehnte warme Brühe. Doch zu lange durfte die Pause nicht sein. Die kalte Nässe kroch unangenehm durch die Klamotten. Also fuhr ich wieder los. Zunächst entschied ich mich für die kürzere Strecke mit mehr Höhenmeter. Aber während ich bergauf fuhr und es wieder deutlich matschiger wurde, fragte ich mich ob nicht doch die längere Strecke, schön flach auf Asphalt direkt am See entlang, die bessere Wahl war. Also kehrte ich um.








Wenigstens hatte ich jetzt eine Strecke mit Seeblick und der Matsch war auch vorbei. Ich nahm mir sogar noch Zeit für ein Foto am See. Selbst bei dem Wetter war es hier schön.








Es ging um den halben See, auch vorbei an der Staumauer, die grau und etwas trostlos im Regen stand. Dafür füllte sich der Wasserspeicher wieder ordentlich. Nach dem heißen Sommer dringend notwendig. Es ging noch etliche Kilometer weiter am See entlang, bis rechts eine kurze Steigung ins Ziel kam. Endlich, nach 50 km hatte ich es geschafft. Ich war dreckig, nass, kaputt und hungrig als ich mich abmeldete. Da zog mir der Duft heißer Erbsensuppe in die Nase. Ich orderte eine Schüssel (ohne Wurst) und setzte mich mit der dampfenden Suppe an einen Tisch. Selten hat mir eine Suppe so gut geschmeckt. Dazu noch ein alkoholfreies Radler und als Nachtisch ein Stück Kuchen und eine Tassee Kaffee. Das Leben konnte so schön sein, trotz nasser und dreckiger Klamotten. 354 Teilnehmer waren immerhin trotz des Wetters unterwegs gewesen.

Nach der Essenspause machte ich mich auf den Weg zum Auto. Dort hatte ich trockene und saubere Kleidung deponiert. Ich reinigte mich und mit frischen Sachen fühlte ich mich schon wieder wohl. Nun ging es ab nach Hause, wo ich endlich die Beine hochlegen konnte.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Februar 2019)

*7. Lauf zur WWBT in Dortmund-Aplerbeck*


17.02.2019

Letzten Sonntag fand der 7. Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy statt. Da der Start in Dortmund-Aplerbeck war, fuhr ich die knapp 6 km von Hörde aus mit meinem 1994er GT Karakoram. Es war ein sonniger Tag, der wieder außergewöhnlich warm werden sollte. Morgens war es mit 5 Grad aber noch eher kühl.








Ich meldete mich an und traf die üblichen „Verdächtigen“, unter anderem Ralf, Harald, Jupp und Alexander. Nach ein bisken quatschen ging es dann raus. Der Start füllte sich so langsam. Da ich nicht wusste wie ich so drauf war, wollte ich wieder alleine hinter dem großen Pulk auf die Strecke gehen. Die mittlere Strecke sollte dieses Mal 65 km haben. Ich hoffte das ich dafür fit genug war, zumal ca. 900 Höhenmeter auf mich warteten. Die Strecke führte Richtung Süden durch den Aplerbecker Wald. Hier waren direkt die ersten Steigungen zu bezwingen. Ich ließ es zunächst noch relativ ruhig angehen. Im Wald waren auch schon die ersten Spaziergänger, teilweise mit Hund unterwegs. Da galt es Rücksicht zu nehmen.








Am Rande von Schwerte schwenkten wir dann an einer Bahnlinie nach Osten. Die kurze, aber sehr steile Steigung schaffte ich mit dem MTB problemlos. Aber ich sah auch einige schieben. Hinter mir kam dann aber eine Gruppe mit viel Schwung.








Nach einiger Zeit an der Bahnlinie fuhren wir durch den Wald zum Stausee Hengsen. Hier war die Ruhr nicht mehr weit. Ich setzte mein schönes GT mal wieder ins rechte Bild.








Der Himmel war wolkenlos und die Temperaturen stiegen langsam. Es gab mittlerweile größere Lücken zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen. Das lag sicher an der selektiven Strecke. Ich fühlte mich mittlerweile fit und erhöhte mein Tempo.








Über einen schmalen Pfad und eine Brücke ging es zurück an die Bahnstrecke, der wir nun weiter folgten. Bei Dellwig verließen wir die Bahnstrecke nun endgültig und überquerten die Ruhr. Nach 17 km war noch keine Kontrolle in Sicht.








Nach ca. 20 km noch vor Hennen überholte ich Harald und Jupp an einer asphaltierten Steigung. Hier war ich natürlich als Straßenfahrerin in meinem Element. Ich nahm mir vor an der ersten Kontrolle auf die Beiden zu warten. bis dahin zog ich noch durch, da es gerade so gut lief. Mittlerweile war es in der Sonne angenehm warm. Ich musste unbedingt die Winterjacke los werden.








Nach 30 km kam dann in Rheinen an der Ruhr endlich die ersehnte Kontrolle mit Verpflegung. Ich versorgte mich mit leckeren Schnittchen und Gemüsebrühe und füllte meine Radflasche auf.








Dann wechselte ich die Winterjacke und die langen Handschuhe, gegen eine Übergangsjacke und kurze Handschuhe. Gut wenn man einen Rucksack dabei hatte. Ein paar Minuten später trafen dann auch Harald und Jupp ein. Wir vereinbarten zusammen zu fahren.Wir trafen dann noch einen Fahrer den ich vom Sehen kannte und der gestürzt war. Ein Arm war bereits bandagiert und die Hüfte war auch geprellt. Für ihn war die Fahrt leider zu Ende. Er war meistens mit einem alten MTB mit Rennlenker unterwegs.








Der Weg führte uns nun gemeinsam nach Villigst. An den Steigungen fuhr ich meistens vor und machte anschließend ein paar Fotos. Haralds Lächeln wirkte angesichts der vielen Höhenmeter doch etwas gequält. Es war nicht sein Tag.








Auch Jupp war nicht so schnell wie sonst gewohnt. Bei mir war es eher ungekehrt, es lief besser als sonst.








Wir fuhren am Rande des Sauerlandes über einige Höhenwege mit toller Aussicht. Ich genoß die Strecke sehr. Nur ein Gebiet mit tiefem Schlamm ließ mich wieder laut fluchen, als mein Vorderrad dort stecken blieb. Zum Glück war ich bereits so langsam das ich nicht stürzte. Hier war die Sonne anscheinend noch nicht hingekommen. Doch das war bald wieder vergessen. Ansonsten war die Strecke sehr gut fahrbar. An einem Abzweig in den Wald war dann die zweite Kontrolle. Hier wurde nur gestempelt und weiter ging es bergauf.








Wir fuhren einen großen Bogen südlich um Ergste. Die Waldwege waren mal sehr breit und dann wieder schmal und steil.








Die Aussicht von den Höhenwegen ins Tal war einfach grandios.








Dann ging es wieder tief in den Wald hinein. Die Strecke um Ergste herum war die schönste der ganzen CTF. Dazu kam das sonnige und frühlingshafte Wetter. Endlich mal wieder eine Geländetour die ich richtig gerne fuhr und mich gar nicht so quälen musste.








Der schmale Weg führte uns nun wieder Richtung Ruhr. Es konnte nicht mehr weit sein bis zur letzten Kontrolle.








Nun fuhren wir ein Stück an der Ruhr entlang. In Westhofen kam dann nach 52 km endlich die dritte Kontrolle. Hier verpflegten wir uns für die restlichen 12 bis 13 km. Ich traf einen Fahrer mit einem alten Scott Boulder MTB und wir kamen kurz ins quatschen. Dann ging es weiter. Das Ziel wartete auf uns. Hinter Westhofen überquerten wir die A 1 und die A 45 und passierten Holzen.








Dann erreichten wir Schwerte und fuhren durch den Aplerbecker Wald. Hier war eine Fahrerin schwer gestürzt, die aber zum Glück schon von Sanitätern versorgt wurde. Kurz darauf waren wir nach über 64 km im Ziel. Wir meldeten uns ab und setzten uns mit Getränken versorgt draußen in die Sonne. Was für ein toller Frühlingstag mitten im Februar. 725 Fahrer/innen waren auf den Strecken unterwegs. Ich verabschiedete mich von Harald und Jupp und machte mich auf den Weg nach Hause, wo ich nach insgesamt 78 km am Nachmittag ankam. Allen gestürzten Fahrern/innen wünsche ich auf diesem Wege noch einmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (3. März 2019)

Meinen Bericht vom vorletzten Lauf in Neunerade schreibe ich wahrscheinlich Morgen. Den letzten Lauf Heute in Iserlohn habe ich verletzungsbedingt verpasst. Die WWBT dieses Jahr wird meine letzte Trophy gewesen sein. Werde mich aus dem Geländefahren endgültig zurück ziehen. Bringt mir einfach zu wenig für meine Langstrecken auf der Straße.


----------



## Addicted2steel (4. März 2019)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Meinen Bericht vom vorletzten Lauf in Neunerade schreibe ich wahrscheinlich Morgen. Den letzten Lauf Heute in Iserlohn habe ich verletzungsbedingt verpasst. Die WWBT dieses Jahr wird meine letzte Trophy gewesen sein. Werde mich aus dem Geländefahren endgültig zurück ziehen. Bringt mir einfach zu wenig für meine Langstrecken auf der Straße.



Das finde ich sehr schade. Ich habe die Berichte immer gern gelesen. Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (5. März 2019)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr schade. Ich habe die Berichte immer gern gelesen. Vielen Dank für die Mühe!



Habe gerne über die WWBT geschrieben. Aber die meisten Läufe waren doch eher Quälerei als Spaß für mich. Bin zum Schlamm springen einfach nicht geeignet. Wobei mir Aplerbeck und Neuenrade aufgrund des Wetters und der tollen Landschaft wirklich mal Spaß gemacht haben. 

Nächsten Winter werde ich dann wahrscheinlich Brevets in den Niederlanden als Vorbereitung fahren.
Im Sommer komme ich leider gar nicht mehr zum Mountainbike fahren, da sind einfach zu viele Straßenveranstaltungen die für mich wichtig sind. 

Irgendwie reicht ein Leben nicht aus für das was ich gerne noch alles mit dem Rad machen möchte.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (13. März 2019)

*8. Lauf zur WWBT in Neuenrade – Die Königsetappe*


24.02.2019



Den letzten Sonntag im Februar fuhr ich den 8. Lauf zur Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy in Neuenrade, im Sauerland. Mit gut 1100 Höhenmeter konnte man diesen Lauf als die Königsetappe der ganzen WWBT bezeichnen. Das Wetter war absolut frühlingshaft, mit bis zu 16 Grad und viel Sonne. In meinem grenzenlosen Optimismus entfernte ich die Schutzbleche von meinem GT Karakoram. Erst unterwegs merkte ich das das voreilig war.








Gegen 10 Uhr startete ich alleine hinter dem großen Pulk. Ralf, Alexander, Jupp und Harald waren bereits vor mir gestartet. Es war noch etwas kühl, aber schön sonnig. Von Neunerade aus führte die Strecke direkt bergauf. Also keine Zeit zum warm fahren. Körperlich und mental fühlte ich mich aber fit und so hatte ich dort keine Mühe.








Schnell ging es in den Wald hinein Richtung Falkenlei. Den Berg umrundeten wir dann. Am Ende eines längeren und am Schluss steilen Anstieges traf ich Ralf und Alexander, die dort oben auf Jemanden zu warten schienen. Da ich gerade schön in Schwung war grüßte ich nur und fuhr weiter. Ich merkte schnell das ich einen richtig guten Tag hatte.








Mein leichtes GT Karakoram war an den Anstiegen natürlich in seinem Element. Aufgrund der sportlichen Sitzposition bekam ich bergauf genug Druck aufs Vorderrad, ohne das Hinterrad zu entlasten.








Auch andere machten am Ende des Waldes eine kurze Verschnaufpause und genossen die tolle Aussicht auf die Landschaft. Ich kam mir vor wie im Urlaub.








Nun dominierten Felder und Wiesen die Landschaft. Es ging eigentlich ständig auf und ab.  Nach bereits knapp 10 km kam dann die erste Kontrolle am Ende von Affeln. Hier traf ich dann Harald und Jupp wieder. Wir beschlossen zusammen weiter zu fahren. Ab Affeln folgten wir dann in einiger Entfernung der Wellingse.








Weiter ging es in einer Schleife nach Langenholthausen.








Nach 21 km erreichten wir die zweite Kontrolle am Schloss Wocklum in Balve. Hier war schon einiges los. Wir verpflegten uns, bevor wir weiter fuhren.








Nun ging es auf die 54 km Schleife. Diese hatte die meisten Höhenmeter und die steilsten Anstiege. Ich gab Gas und fuhr Jupp und Harald bergauf davon. Es machte richtig Spaß mit dem GT die Berge zu erobern. Oben hielt ich dann an um Fotos zu machen. Die Beiden staunten nicht schlecht wie leichtfüßig ich an den starken Anstiegen pedalierte. Für mich auch ein völlig neues Gefühl, am Berg so schnell unterwegs zu sein. Meine Formkurve zeigte ganz klar bergauf. Zu dritt ging es dann weiter von Balve bis kurz vor Beckum.  Waldgebiete wechselten sich immer wieder mit Felder und Wiesen ab. Im Wald war es aber streckenweise noch sehr matschig. Dementsprechend sahen ich und das Rad nach einiger Zeit aus.








Schliesslich erreichten wir Schloss Melsungen, welches wir umrundeten.








Nach den vielen Anstiegen wartete auch immer wieder die Belohnung in Form von guten Aussichten. Ich hoffte das Harald und Jupp das ebenso genießen konnten wie ich. Von der Sorpetalsperre, in deren Nähe wir vorbei fuhren, sahen wir leider nichts.








Dann kam ein etwas schlammiger Weg, der richtig Kraft kostete. Es war scheinbar flach, aber in Wirklichkeit ging es doch die ganze Zeit bergauf und der besonders zähe Schlamm sorgte dafür das man nur schwer voran kam. Das war mental der für mich härteste Teil der Strecke.








Immer wieder führte uns die Strecke durch den Wald. Mittlerweile hatten die Temperaturen die 16 Grad erreicht.








Über einen asphaltierten Feldweg ging es dann nach Mellen.








Von Mellen ging es noch einmal länger bergauf, bevor dann eine flotte Abfahrt durch den Wald kam.








Nach 39 km erreichten wir dann das Schloss Wocklum zum zweiten Mal.








Noch einmal eine kurze Pause mit heißem sauerländer Kräutertee und Verpflegung.






Mein GT hatte, genau wie ich, unbedingt eine Wäsche nötig. Aber es hatte sich bisher gut geschlagen.








Nun machten wir uns auf die letzten Kilometer ins Ziel. Ein Weg entlang der Hönne führte uns mitten durch Balve. Ein paar kleinere Steigungen warteten noch auf uns, aber das gröbste hatten wir hinter uns.








Auf dem Weg nach Garbeck kam uns noch der ein oder andere Feldweg unter die Räder. Die Stimmung war genau so gut wie das Wetter.








Von Garbeck fuhren wir weiter nach Küntrop. Nach nur 52 km und 1100 Höhenmeter erreichten wir glücklich das Ziel in Neuenrade. Eine tolle und spannende CTF ging zu Ende. Natürlich setzten wir uns noch hin und bei alkoholfreiem Bier und Kuchen wurde noch etwas gequatscht. Ich fühlte mich nach den vielen Höhenmetern noch überhaupt nicht platt. Ein gutes Zeichen. Vor der Abfahrt reinigte ich mein GT noch mit dem Wasserschlauch. Auch mich selber brachte ich wieder in einen manierlichen Zustand. Was ich da noch nicht ahnte, das dies mein letzter Lauf der WWBT für dieses Jahr sein sollte. Den Sonntag darauf sollte ich in Iserlohn verletzungsbedingt fehlen. Doch dazu mehr in meinem nächsten Bericht über Mittwoch den 27.02.


----------

